# What Type of Tape for Indoor Plastic Dust Protection Sheeting?



## TonyNYC (Jul 26, 2016)

I am about to completely demolish 2 bathrooms, down to the studs. It's an old house with plaster walls and doing so will make a huge mess with plenty of dust.

So, I grabbed some zipper doors as well as 100' of 6 mil plastic sheeting, and I'd like to make a 20' long plastic tunnel between the bathroom and the front door. 

I need to find 2 types of tape to serve 2 purposes. 

1) The best tape to join the 6 mil plastic sheeting to itself.

2) The best tape to join the 6 mil plastic sheeting to my walls (preferably without removing all the paint.

Any recommendations would be really appreciated.

For the first purpose, I went on Amazon and it seems that sheathing tape might serve as a great way to to join the plastic sheeting to itself, but horribly to tape sheeting to walls. The stuff I'm eyeballing is called InterTape, 5936USW Sheathing Tape.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Try Blue Painters tape, it is designed to tape walls and not pull the old paint off when removed.


ED


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I used 3M blue painter's tape for many yrs. It works so didn't compare costs. I've seen Intertape brand but unless significantly cheaper, wouldn't risk it. 3M can stay on old flat (semi or gloss is even better) paint for months and come off without leaving glue or taking a paint chip with it. Where it's yrs, it may take paint (computer cable). But if your paint is bad enough that it's separated (water damage, near the steam radiators, etc), nothing will help.
I think the 3M blue has gotten thinner so needs to be gentler with it.


----------



## Lemontwist (Aug 10, 2016)

The green FrogTape is what I use for work. No issues with it and can be kept on painted surfaces the longest. They also make a yellow tape which is for very delicate surfaces, but I wouldn't use the yellow for taping sheets together. For that I would just use cheap masking tape.


----------



## Sawyer10702 (Aug 11, 2016)

TonyNYC said:


> I am about to completely demolish 2 bathrooms, down to the studs. It's an old house with plaster walls and doing so will make a huge mess with plenty of dust.
> 
> So, I grabbed some zipper doors as well as 100' of 6 mil plastic sheeting, and I'd like to make a 20' long plastic tunnel between the bathroom and the front door.
> 
> ...


I would take two 2x4s and cut them exactly from floor to ceiling. Use wood shims under 2x4s at floor to secure them in place also put a 2x4 top and bottom to make a frame then you can use duct tape to hold blue tape will not hold 6 mil plastic especially when you in and out trust me from experience 

Good luck!


----------



## Sawyer10702 (Aug 11, 2016)

Sawyer10702 said:


> I would take two 2x4s and cut them exactly from floor to ceiling. Use wood shims under 2x4s at floor to secure them in place also put a 2x4 top and bottom to make a frame then you can use duct tape to hold blue tape will not hold 6 mil plastic especially when you in and out trust me from experience
> 
> Good luck!


Oh and use the blue tape to seal 2x4 s to wall.


----------



## TonyNYC (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for the help fellas! Here are a few 360 photos of the protection I laid around the house. Did not go for the full plastic tunnel, but this solution served me well:


----------

